# Not a flounda



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

So I was trying to catch some flounders and two of these ate my lil jig instead. Did manage 3 flounder. No sharks today but one did bite my bait off all the way except the part that had the hook in it.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Description of jig?

Nice Red


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs Rule'*

You never know, for sure, what you're gonna catch on a jig'.

I just act surprised and keep on chunking.

Nice Çatch and good luck on those Flounder! C2


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice Red


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Jig


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Todd how bout a smile man!!! I would be grinning from ear to ear!! You got that classic football stare down tho


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you have any rubber on the jig, or were you just using the jig head?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I smile on the inside.

outfishes all other bait (says so on the package) so it must be true.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

That's funny, my buddy and I were talking about Gulp for that exact reason just the other day.


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

I heard you have to tickle him the right way for a smile


----------

